# As some of you already know, NBC canceled the tv show Hannibal



## Oleg_NYC (Jun 24, 2015)

As some of you already know, NBC canceled the tv show Hannibal. If you care about this show, please call Netflix and tell them you want them to resurrect the show for its fourth season.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jun 25, 2015)

Why do you think Netflix has any say into what NBC does?


----------



## alphaniner (Jun 25, 2015)

@ drhowarddrfine
http://www.forbes.com/sites/merrill...ita-isnt-about-fan-service-its-about-netflix/


----------



## Oleg_NYC (Jun 25, 2015)

drhowarddrfine said:


> Why do you think Netflix has any say into what NBC does?



Netflix has no say into what NBC does. However, it can resurrect the shows that were previously canceled.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jun 25, 2015)

oleglelchuk Yes but you said you wanted them to "resurrect" it for, what I presume is, a new fourth season, not "resurrect" previous shows.  That's not likely going to happen.


----------



## beastDemian (Jun 28, 2015)

I love the show although I have to say, I expected more from this seasson. So far in the name of artsy shots and non-linear storytelling it's becoming a bit too slow.


----------

